# Bogus Catfish Picture Causes Headaches



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bogus Catfish Picture Causes Headaches at Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center
by Larry Hodge 
Page(s): 1 
http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000011296

(Mar. 15, 2004 - Athens, TX)... A photograph of two men holding up a giant catfish is making the rounds of the Internet and causing confusion among anglers. Whoever posted the photograph stated it shows the new state record (and pending world record) blue catfish caught in Lake Texoma by Cody Mullennix in January. This is incorrect. 

The photograph is apparently of a fish caught somewhere in Europe.

The fish, which Mullennix named Splash, now swims in the dive tank at the Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center in Athens. It may be viewed from 9 to 4 Tuesday through Saturday and from 1 to 4 on Sundays.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Catch a wild fish and then put it in some aquarium?

I think that is very wrong.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

*$$$ *


----------



## Rakassan101 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I was stationed in Germany, one of those huge catfish actually attacked a hard hat diver working on a bridge. He fought it off with his knife.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

According to HR's post with the website, the fish on the left appears to be a blue cat while the one on the right appears to be a wels catfish(Silurus sp.) native to Europe. The picture on the right is definitely is not one of our native catfish species here in the States.These huge fish, up to 600#, will make our blues and flatheads look small.


----------



## Todd Frank (Nov 20, 2003)

The truth usually surfaces...It was interesting when that rumor was swirling around....


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fishy Chicken Bones to be Sold on eBay

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/news/news/041122l.phtml

ATHENS, TexasThe Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center has a collection of slightly used chicken bones, the remains of chicken leg quarters fed to Splash, the 121.5-pound world record blue catfish at the center.

The Friends of TFFC need to raise $2 million to build a new education building at the center.

Being a firm believer in education and the Texas Parks and Wildlife Departments foremost spokesfish for catch and release, Splash wants to help.

So the giant fish has given her blessing (a flip of her tail, actually) to a plan to auction off some of the chicken bones she has deposited on the bottom of her 26,000-gallon aquarium.

Two chicken leg bones in an oak display case will be auctioned on eBay beginning December 4, just in time for Christmas. "This is the perfect Christmas gift for the person who really does have everything," said TFFC director Allen Forshage.

Along with the bones, which have been oven-dried and tastefully spray-painted gold, the winning bidder will receive a certificate of authenticity, copies of TPWD press releases telling the Splash story, color photographs of the fish, and copies of magazines featuring stories about the fish.

Splash was caught January 16, 2004, by Cody Mullennix of Howe, Texas, while fishing on the Texas side of Lake Texoma, which lies between Texas and Oklahoma north of Dallas. Mullennix donated the fish to the Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, where she remains on display.

The Friends of TFFC is a nonprofit 501(c)3 corporation; donations to the building fund are tax deductable.

TFFC is at 5550 F.M. 2495, four miles east of Athens, which is 75 miles southeast of Dallas. Fish in the dive tank may be viewed any time the center is open. Hours are 9 to 4 Tuesday through Saturday and 1 to 4 on Sunday. Splash is fed during dive shows at 11 oclock on weekdays, 11 and 2 on Saturdays, and 2 oclock on Sundays. For more information visit the Web (http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fish/infish/hatchery/tffc/) or call (903) 676-2277.

Editors: Images associated with this news release are available on the TPWD Web site (http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/news/newsroom/photo/).


----------

